# How to report (Rental Suppl.) fraud to someone who cares?



## Setanta12 (27 Aug 2014)

Have tenants. Long story short; they'd said the Social were switching them over from a weekly system to a monthly system and I had to fill out yet more forms.

Ring of truth to this as I'd heard it happen locally.

Transpires, when I got in touch with the Department that no such policy/switch was happening.  I immediately got the weekly payment from the Dept switched over to me.

Offered to write off the arrears to a more manageable amount but the tenant is reneging on even this.  Have issued PRTB 14-days and PRTB-28days-eviction letter to my tenant - - they really couldn't care less and may not move! Unsure what I will do in that case! If they do go, they may try take furniture with them (they've threatened this (reported to cops)).

I have been speaking and emailing the Dept re the non-payment of the Supple Rental allowance to me for a few months.  But nothing seems to be happening - sick-and-tired of cutting-my-losses; how to ensure they don't con the next landlord?


----------



## gipimann (27 Aug 2014)

Your tenants are (or were) receiving Rent Supplement from DSP but weren't paying their rent, is that correct?

That isn't welfare fraud (unless the tenants have falsified documents or have not disclosed income to DSP).   Payment of rent is a matter between a landlord and a tenant.


----------



## Setanta12 (28 Aug 2014)

Interesting.

I've had to come to a deal with them (the tenants) which have involved writing-off arrears.  My loss.

But there's no comeback on the tenant for pocketing the supplement (which is intended to supplement rent paid) despite not paying rent?


----------



## Thirsty (28 Aug 2014)

Nope is the simple answer and until that's rectified by the rent being paid directly, SW tenants will continue to find it extremely difficult to get rented accommodation.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Aug 2014)

If you report them to the DSP they may stop their payments. So do it after they leave. In my experience in not dissimilar situation the DSP and HSE didn't want to deal with the LL at all. It was like talking to a wall. The LL got a call back a few months later, to confirm the details, but no information what so ever was passed back to the LL. 

If the HSE/DSP won't engage with LL. Then I don't see why LL's should have any interaction with them at all. Let them provide their own housing and take the risks and costing arising from same.


----------



## gipimann (29 Aug 2014)

Remember it's the tenant who's looking for housing, not DSP.  DSP are providing income support to the tenant towards the cost of housing, that is all.


----------



## Purple (29 Aug 2014)

gipimann said:


> Remember it's the tenant who's looking for housing, not DSP.  DSP are providing income support to the tenant towards the cost of housing, that is all.



It's the "towards the cost of housing" bit that posters seem to have a problem with. Then again Children's allowance isn't always spent on children so...


----------



## AlbacoreA (29 Aug 2014)

gipimann said:


> Remember it's the tenant who's looking for housing, not DSP.  DSP are providing income support to the tenant towards the cost of housing, that is all.



Remember a LL is just renting a property. If there's a source of payment that unreliable and inconvenient. Other sources will be preferred.


----------

